# Removing lights from shell



## Davidfd85 (Jul 4, 2011)

I have an Athearn CF-7 that I just got. I am detailing it with MU stands, hoses, mirrors, coupler lifters and other items. Now before I start weathering it I need to remove the shell for dull coate, powders and so on. But the front and rear lights are wired to the motor 
/frame and shell so I can not separate them. How do I remove the lights from the shell to get my other work done? I have not tried to take them out yet I and a bit nervous about breaking something which I don't need to do.

Thanks
David


----------



## Davidfd85 (Jul 4, 2011)

Here are some pictures of the shell and frame. The wires are both taped and glued to the inside of the shell.










Thanks 

David


----------



## Davidfd85 (Jul 4, 2011)

ahhh yeah never mind, I figured it out.


----------



## Mark R. (Jan 26, 2013)

How come other responses (including mine) were deleted from this thread ?

(Edit) - Nevermind, this thread is a duplicate from another forum that I HAD posted on !

Mark.


----------



## Grabbem88 (Feb 24, 2012)

Great cf7!

Here is its sister.....

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=24456&highlight=Cf7


----------

